# My home system



## hrballenger (Apr 12, 2009)

My vintage gear is in use every day. I find I enjoy the sound of the old vintage stereo equipment much more than I do the newer equipment. My set up includes a Pioneer SG-9500, SR-303, RG-2, CT-F1250, a Teac A-4010GSL ( all rack-mounted ), a Pioneer SX-1980, pair of Pioneer HPM-150's, pair of Pioneer HPM-1100's, pair of Pioneer HPM-900's, a Sansui AU-111, a Technics SL-5100 with a Shure M95HE, a Teac A-4010S. Also have a midi set-up consisting of a Yamaha YPG-625, Korg Poly 800-II, Casio CT-640, Behringer Eurorack EB1204-Pro, Roland TR-505, Roland MPU-105, E-Magic midi-USB interface and a Pioneer A-5 for a monitor amp. I've owned and used all of this gear since new in the 60's and 70's, except for the more recently acquired midi stuff. Oh yeah, and a Sylvania 6420FMG 20 inch flat screen crt TV, a Magnavox MWR 10D6DVD/CD player-recorder, a JVC HR-VP656U VHS player-recorder, and a Sci-Atlanta Explorer HD-4550HDC digital cable box, just for the times when we want to catch the news or a movie. And it just seems as if there are miles of cables hooking it all together. :nerd:


----------



## cheeseboi (Jun 7, 2014)

very nice! esp the Sansui AU111


----------



## cheeseboi (Jun 7, 2014)

By the way, do you have any pictures?


----------

